# Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Outubro 2017



## Davidmpb (1 Out 2017 às 11:08)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Dan (1 Out 2017 às 15:57)

Algumas folhosas já vão apresentando umas cores mais típicas desta altura do ano, apesar do tempo quente que ainda se observa.
Esta tarde, junto ao castelo.








Por agora um céu parcialmente nublado e 27ºC.


----------



## Serrano (1 Out 2017 às 16:17)

E Outubro arranca com uma magnífica tarde de sol no Sarzedo, registando-se uma temperatura de 24.5°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2017 às 17:45)

Boas...novo mês de afronta ,grande sufoco ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2017 às 18:56)

Boas...há dias de verão que esta hora está mais fresco ...só bafo ,com 29.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2017 às 20:09)

Boas...quente ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Boas...parece que que estamos no pingo do verão ,ainda com 25.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.8ºC / 31.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (1 Out 2017 às 23:50)

Boas...viva novamente ao verão ,ainda com 24.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 11:51)

Boas ...o mês de Outubro entra a matar ...isto está mesmo a virar a deserto ,é só palha e moscas a chatear ,o turra já ao ataque ,com 29.2ºC e sol doentio.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 13:14)

Boas ...já mete dó lá fora ,com 31.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 14:39)

Boas ...inferno ,com 32.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Boas ,um perigo a esta hora lá fora ,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 18:31)

Boas ...o bafo doentio continua ...fresco ...fresco ,com 32.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 20:23)

Boas ...nem uma palha se mexe  e está quente como cornos ,parece que estamos no mês de julho ,com 28.6ºC...em casa já se sentia fresco...já parece uma sauna .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (2 Out 2017 às 22:03)

Boas ...ainda abunda ,com 27.8ºC  e vento fraco e mais uma noite tropical.

Dados de hoje 21.0ºC / 33.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2017 às 11:54)

Boas ...mais uma noite tropical ...mais um dia de tortura ,com 30.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2017 às 14:28)

Boas ...inferno lá fora ...nem se consegue respirar ,o bafo do sol é enorme ,com 33.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2017 às 18:59)

Boas ...tarde de inferno e insunportável ...o resto da semana...ainda vai ser ar ,com 30.2ºC e hoje algum vento de WNW.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2017 às 20:49)

Boas...hoje corre alguma aragem ,com 26.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (3 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...a casa parece uma sauna ...amanhã mais uma camada de ,lá fora alguma brisa seca a correr ,com 25.5ºC 13%HR.

Dados de hoje 21.7ºC / 33.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 11:49)

Boas ...mais um dia a contar para a seca ,o sol não se pode com ele ...e nunca mais saimos disto ,com 26.5ºC e vento seco de Este.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 12:39)

Boas ...o turra já abrasar ,com 28.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 14:19)

Boas ...não se pode encarar com o turra ,com 30.3ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Boas...mais um dia que passou...a meter dó ,final de tarde calma,melhor ambiente na rua ,com 24.7ºC...vai descendo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 21:10)

Boas...com vento de WNW...temperatura sem se mexer ...tudo aberto para arejar ...parece uma sauna a casa ,com 24.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (4 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Boas...noite de lua grande ,com 23.7ºC...já vai descendo...

Dados de hoje 18.1ºC / 32.2ºC .


----------



## Serrano (5 Out 2017 às 10:46)

19.2°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2017 às 10:48)

Boas ...mais um dia que vai a meter dó ,quente e seco  ...nunca mais e nem se sabe quando muda de figura ,com 25.0ºC e o sol doentio atacar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2017 às 16:09)

Boas ...mais uma tarde  e seca,com 31.7ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2017 às 20:02)

Boas...só se vê  a longo a prazo ....não muda ,com 24.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Out 2017 às 21:58)

Boas ...ainda noite super tropical ,algum vento de NNW,com 24.8ºC .

Dados de hoje 15.4ºC / 32.1ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 11:43)

Boas ...mais um dia de tortura ,já não se pode com o turra lá fora ,mais uma noite tropical ,com 29.6ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 13:14)

Boas ...não se pode encarar com o turra doentio lá fora ...sufoco ,com 31.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...terror lá fora ,nem se consegue respirar ,com 33.1ºC...é só ar quente e seco ,não me lembro de uma coisa assim .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 16:59)

Boas ...está na hora perigosa ,sol bravo e ar ,com 32.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 20:41)

Boas ...só ar quente ainda ,com 27.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (6 Out 2017 às 22:19)

Boas...já vai correndo algum ar mais fresquinho ,com vento de NNE,com 25.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 21.8ºC / 33.5ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Out 2017 às 00:23)

Vento do quadrante leste e 23.5ºC

Esperem lá, em que mês é que estamos?! Ah é Outubro...


----------



## Snifa (7 Out 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia, 

Fresco pelo Nordeste Transmontano, registei mínima de 9.3°c na aldeia de Azinhoso/Mogadouro. Neste momento muito sol e 10.8°com  vento moderado de E/ENE. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2017 às 10:53)

Boas ...mais um dia a contar para a seca ,vento toda a noite de NNE e continua,com 23.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (7 Out 2017 às 10:57)

Céu limpo no Sarzedo, com o termómetro a marcar 17°C.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2017 às 13:35)

Boas ...turra já abrasar ,com 28.4ºC e vento seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2017 às 18:07)

Boas ...ambiente  e doentio ...é só secura ,com 28.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (7 Out 2017 às 22:15)

Boas...cada saida...mais  mete ,noite calma e quase sem vento ,com 23.2ºC .

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 30.1ºC .


----------



## Serrano (8 Out 2017 às 10:43)

E continua o nosso "Verão"... 17°C no Sarzedo!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2017 às 11:09)

Boas ...mais um dia que vai ser  e seco ,vento de NNE,com 22.6ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2017 às 13:42)

Boas ...sol já bastante ,com 28.0ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2017 às 15:37)

Boas ...mais ,com 29.5ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2017 às 19:50)

Boas...final de dia sem vento,a poente muito fumo ,com 22.8ºC...a descer bem sem vento ,


----------



## ALBIMETEO (8 Out 2017 às 22:08)

Boas...mais uma semana que vêm por ai a ser bomberdeado com ar ,nunca mais têm fim ,a cidade está tomada por fumo ,a temperatura nem se mexe ,com 22.1ºC  9% HR e vento muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 17.3ºC / 30.3ºC .


----------



## Snifa (8 Out 2017 às 23:08)

A imagem da seca em Trás os Montes, foto que fiz no dia 05/10/2016  na zona de Miranda do Douro.

Um pouco por todo o Nordeste  são evidentes os sinais da falta de chuva, há inclusive algumas oliveiras com tonalidade amarelada e folha dobrada..


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2017 às 11:25)

As amplitudes térmicas vão se agigantando de uma forma brutal.
Extremos térmicos de ontem.

Mirandela: *2,3ºC*/ *32,3ºC* (30,0ºC)
Chaves(Aeródromo): *3,1ºC* / *31,4ºC* (28,3ºC)


----------



## criz0r (9 Out 2017 às 13:12)

Snifa disse:


> A imagem da seca em Trás os Montes, foto que fiz no dia 05/10/2016  na zona de Miranda do Douro.
> 
> Um pouco por todo o Nordeste  são evidentes os sinais da falta de chuva, há inclusive algumas oliveiras com tonalidade amarelada e folha dobrada..



Em Castelo Branco, a azeitona não vai passar disto este ano, 






A região de Aguiar da Beira, nesta época do ano mais parece uma planície Alentejana..


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2017 às 16:12)

Boas...por cá  continua,desta vez com fumo toda a noite e manhã e ainda paira bastante no ar ,esta noite tive que dormir de janelas fechadas,o cheiro a fumo ontem há noite era intenso ,de manhã quando acordei,parecia nevoeiro,não houve vento toda a noite,e o céu tapado de fumo,parecia que vinha chuva ,fez-me lembrar os incendios de 2003,nessa altura foram muitos dias seguidos,parecia que viviamos  noutro planeta ,lá fora marca 29.6ºC 6%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2017 às 19:50)

Boas...por aqui o dia terminou com muito fumo a poente com o sol num bola de fogo alaranjado ,sem vento ,mal se pôs o sol a temperatura caiu a pique,com 21.8ºC 9%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (9 Out 2017 às 22:07)

Boas...vento muito fraco de NNW,ainda algum fumo em altura mas pouco espesso ,com 21.5ºC 12%HR.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 29.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2017 às 11:16)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para seca total ,sol...muito ,vento muito fraco,com 22.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Boas ...sol a 80%,muita bruma visibilidade reduzida bastante no horizonte ,vento fraco a virar para SWW,com 28.6ºC 9%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2017 às 18:45)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calma...sem vento ,com 24.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (10 Out 2017 às 22:12)

Boas...noite calma,sem vento nenhum,com 21.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 28.8ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2017 às 12:46)

Boas ...maus um dia de secura total ,com 25.9ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2017 às 14:58)

Boas ...hoje o céu mais limpo de poeiras ,o sol hoje torna-se mais quente ,com 28.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2017 às 19:18)

Boas...mais uma tarde quente e seca ,final de tarde sem vento e continua,com 22.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Out 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...continua calmaria total,sem vento,com 22.6ºC...não se mexe .

Dados de hoje 13.6ºC / 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2017 às 10:48)

Boas...vira o disco e toca a mesma musica ...mais um dia de secura total e quente ,com 23.2ºC...vai subindo .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2017 às 12:45)

Boas ...hoje o turra está a ficar bastante quente ,com 27.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2017 às 14:34)

Boas ...turra mais forte ,com 28.7ºC e ar seco .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2017 às 17:22)

Boas ...tarde  e vento fraco,com 29.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (12 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Boas...hoje com algum vento de NW,com 21.9ºC.

Dados de hoje 18.7ºC / 29.9ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2017 às 11:01)

Boas ...hoje a manhã estava mais húmida ,já há muito tempo a HR não estava bastante alta,mais um dia de seca total ,com 21.5ºC...vai subindo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2017 às 14:12)

Boas...hoje a temperatura mais baixa a esta hora,vento de SSE menos seco ,com 24.9ºC 24%HR.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2017 às 16:38)

Boas ,sol e com 26.8ºC e vnto fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2017 às 19:28)

Boas...hoje a tarde não foi tão quente em relação aos dias passados ,vento muito fraco de SW,com 21.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (13 Out 2017 às 21:48)

Boas...hoje mais fresco,com vento fraco,com 19.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.9ºC.


----------



## Serrano (14 Out 2017 às 10:50)

18.1°C no Sarzedo, com céu muito nublado, algo raro nos últimos meses...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2017 às 12:20)

Boas ...finalmente um dia nublado e mais fresco ,ao fim de tantas semanas,espera-se mundança ,com 22.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## joselamego (14 Out 2017 às 12:24)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Boas ...finalmente um dia nublado e mais fresco ,ao fim de tantas semanas,espera-se mundança ,com 22.1ºC...muito bom .


E vem aí boa chuva, na saída 6 GFS, mesmo para interior do país ..
Até que enfim, amigo Albimeteo 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Boas...tarde nublado e continua,com 24.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (14 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Boas,continua nublado e quase sem vento ,com 23.1ºC...tudo muito calmo .

Dados de hoje 13.8ºC / 26.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (14 Out 2017 às 22:34)

Boas. Nublado e com uns 21.9ºC.

Já caíam era umas pingas..


----------



## Dan (15 Out 2017 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Céu nublado, 14ºC e algumas gotas de chuva por aqui.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 10:26)

Boas...está de volta ...sol doentio ,com 25.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Serrano (15 Out 2017 às 10:35)

20.4°C no Sarzedo, com o sol a tentar romper entre as nuvens.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 11:48)

Boas ...o turra a ficar ...só ar quente e seco ,com 26.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 13:00)

Boas ...sem piedade ,com 29.0ºC .


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 15:18)

Por Viseu o vento está a aumentar consideravelmente de intensidade. No aeródromo já foi registada uma rajada de 63Km/h de sul.
Hoje de manhã 8h o ambiente era estranho. A temperatura já estava acima dos 20ºC aliás a mínima foi de 21,6ºC no aeródromo . Além disso estava muito abafado, o que foi piorando devido ao fumo dos incêndios ao redor de Viseu.


----------



## huguh (15 Out 2017 às 15:24)

por aqui dia quente, com muito fumo e muitos incendios à volta
tenho informações de que chuvisca fraco na zona de Vilar de Perdizes


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 16:03)

dahon disse:


> Por Viseu o vento está a aumentar consideravelmente de intensidade. No aeródromo já foi registada uma rajada de 63Km/h de sul.
> Hoje de manhã 8h o ambiente era estranho. A temperatura já estava acima dos 20ºC aliás a mínima foi de 21,6ºC no aeródromo . Além disso estava muito abafado, o que foi piorando devido ao fumo dos incêndios ao redor de Viseu.



Aqui os únicos efeitos do Ophelia são o aumento da intensidade do vento que está a ter rajadas a rasar os 20km/h, o suficiente para ter arrastado uma imensa quantidade de fumo de um conjunto de incêndios também a S e SE. O céu ficou laranja aqui, parece um "cenário apocalíptico", de salientar que o fumo já vai na Galiza


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 16:11)

Boas vento aumentou bastante SSW...quente e seco ,com 32.1ºC .


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 16:56)

Por Viseu o fumo está cada vez pior. É de todos os quadrantes. Sendo os piores sul e oeste.
Esta foto não faz jus ao cenário mas dá para ter uma ideia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (15 Out 2017 às 17:17)




----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 17:35)

E do nada o vento parou, não mexe nada. Foi das rajadas de 60Km/h para completamente parado.


----------



## invent (15 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Aqui também está tudo cheio de fumo, não se vê o sol se quer.
Uma tarde de novembro a lembrar uma dos meses de Julho/Agosto, algumas nuvens, algum vento forte, vários incêndios, poeiras, muito fumo, temperaturas a rondar os 32ºC e intenso cheiro a queimado.

O rio coja em muitas zonas já está totalmente seco, sem qualquer corrente.
No final do Verão, no Outono, costumam secar alguns pinheiros, mas este ano está a ser demais, estão a secar imensos por estes lados.
Que venha a chuva...


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 18:25)

Incrível, sair à rua é como se espetassem um filtro do Instagram nos olhos.
Isto é uma piada mas que não tem piada nenhuma dada a situação.


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 18:43)

dahon disse:


> Incrível, sair à rua é como se espetassem um filtro do Instagram nos olhos.
> Isto é uma piada mas que não tem piada nenhuma dada a situação.



Para N/NE era este o cenário dantesco de há uns 5min atrás:


----------



## dahon (15 Out 2017 às 18:51)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Para N/NE era este o cenário dantesco de há uns 5min atrás:


Deve ser do incêndio de Nelas. Tenho familiares meus que estão a passar lá agora e a situação é muito grave.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 18:52)

Boas...a norte da cidade enorme coluna de fumo ...dantesco ,o ar ainda quente ,vento mais fraco,com 29.4ºC .


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 18:56)

dahon disse:


> Deve ser do incêndio de Nelas. Tenho familiares meus que estão a passar lá agora e a situação é muito grave.



Há montes de emissões, este dia está ser terrível, parece que todos se lembraram de atear fogos por amanhã chover qualquer coisa

Para além do de Nelas há outro em Campia, e mais outros em Catro Daire, mas nem todo este fumo é destes incêndios, muito dele ainda é resultado da tal faixa de incêndios a sul e sudeste.


----------



## karkov (15 Out 2017 às 18:57)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Há montes de emissões, este dia está ser terrível, parece que todos se lembraram de atear fogos por amanhã chover qualquer coisa
> 
> Para além do de Nelas há outro em Campia, e mais outros em Catro Daire, mas nem todo este fumo é destes incêndios, muito dele ainda é resultado da tal faixa de incêndios a sul e sudeste.



Não é porque amanhã vais chover porque eles querem mais e que durem dias “as criações” dessas criaturas... a questão é que hoje se conjugava calor com muito vento...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Out 2017 às 18:58)

karkov disse:


> Não é porque amanhã vais chover porque eles querem mais e que durem dias “as criações” dessas criaturas... a questão é que hoje se conjugava calor com muito vento...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Eu sei, mas o que eu quis dizer é que até parece que colocaram mais fogos em jeito de despedida deste tempo


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 20:45)

Boas...ainda em alta,com 25.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## keipha (15 Out 2017 às 21:31)

29°C nesta altura. Finalmente vai acabar o verão . Triste despedida com estes fogos todos. Por aqui anoiteceu muito cedo devido ao fumo dos fogos.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (15 Out 2017 às 21:47)

Boas...com pouca vontade para descer,ainda com 25.2ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 20.0ºC / 32.9ºC .


----------



## invent (15 Out 2017 às 22:15)

Incrível a quantidade de fonas que caem por estes lados, parece neve.
Não se vê uma única estrela, estão 27 graus, por vezes o vento sopra forte e está um cheiro intenso a queimado.

Uma folha inteira de castanheiro que acabou de cair, torrada pelo fogo.


----------



## Zulo (15 Out 2017 às 23:15)

Espero honestamente que seja só mato.. Do mal o menos, como se costuma dizer.


----------



## Ronny (16 Out 2017 às 00:35)

Chove em Lamego..


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:41)

Ronny disse:


> Chove em Lamego..


Cinzas queres dizer?

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ronny (16 Out 2017 às 00:51)

Chuva.. mesmo.. pouco.. mas já ajuda...


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 00:52)

Ronny disse:


> Chuva.. mesmo.. pouco.. mas já ajuda...


Ainda bem 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 01:16)

Um vídeo que filmei da grande quantidade de fonas/cinzas que aqui caem, parece queda de neve.
Estão de momento 25 graus e está algum vento forte, não se ve qualquer estrela e continua o cheiro intenso a queimado/fumo dos fogos.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Out 2017 às 01:18)

Está um cheiro insuportável a incêndios. Estive praticamente incomunicável até agora, sem TV, telefone fixo, net e Wi-Fi e, apesar de ter rede no telemóvel, só agora voltei a ter dados móveis...


----------



## efcm (16 Out 2017 às 01:32)

Mais algum relato de chuva ?  as imagens do radar mostram enormes manchas, mas com tanto fumo e cinza no ar são inúteis para ver chove em mais algum lado.


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 02:09)

Em Viseu só chove cinzas. O ar é irrespirável. O vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade mas do quadrante oeste. A temperatura essa está nuns incríveis 23°C.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Out 2017 às 02:30)

dahon disse:


> Em Viseu só chove cinzas. O ar é irrespirável. O vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade mas do quadrante oeste. A temperatura essa está nuns incríveis 23°C.



As minhas varandas estão cobertas de cinza. Tive que fechar tudo por causa do ar irrespirável e porque já tinha cinza dentro de casa.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 08:29)

incrivel como a Règua está... nunca vi nada assim
tudo amarelo, não se vê as luzes ao longe, cheiro impossível a queimado mesmo dentro de casa
dificil respirar


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2017 às 08:58)

huguh disse:


> incrivel como a Règua está... nunca vi nada assim
> tudo amarelo, não se vê as luzes ao longe, cheiro impossível a queimado mesmo dentro de casa
> dificil respirar


Por Viseu está igual. Nunca na minha vida vi algo assim. Nem em 2003.
De resto vão caindo umas pingas aqui e ali, infelizmente nada de mais.


----------



## huguh (16 Out 2017 às 09:07)

foto tirada às 8:30 da manhã e o telemóvel diz que é "Cena noturna"


----------



## Dan (16 Out 2017 às 09:32)

Por aqui o cenário é semelhante. Tudo muito cinzento, um cheiro a fumo e as cinzas que vão caíndo. 





A mínima andou pelos 13-14ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (16 Out 2017 às 10:34)

Bons dias.

Céu encoberto por nuvens de média altitude, ainda não se viu o sol hoje. Temperatura bastante agradável, por volta dos 22ºC.

O GFS tá a dar chuva a partir das 21H, vamos lá a ver .


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 11:22)

Manhã com muito fumo, raio de visão de cerca de 1 km, estão 20 graus, sem qualquer vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2017 às 12:02)

Boas...será desta com chuva ,nublado e já levei na rua com alguns pingos ,com 20.8ºC...maravilha para se andar na rua .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2017 às 14:25)

Boas...só nublado ,com 23.6ºC...nada mau .


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 16:08)

Por estes lados continuamos com o céu muito búzio e um cheiro intenso a queimado, porcaria de situação.


----------



## pedro303 (16 Out 2017 às 18:39)

Em Viseu esta irrespirável! Quando vem a bendita chuva...

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 18:44)

pedro303 disse:


> Em Viseu esta irrespirável! Quando vem a bendita chuva...
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk



Segundo o modelo GFS, em Viseu e todo o interior norte e centro deverá começar a cair antes da meia noite!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2017 às 19:22)

Boas...continua-se há espero do produto ...não há maneiras de aparecer ,só nublado e vento fraco,com 22.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (16 Out 2017 às 20:03)

Até agora nada de chuva.

21.2°C e 48%hr.


Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (16 Out 2017 às 21:38)

Boas...calma total,sem vento ,com 21.5ºC e nublado .

Dados de hoje 17.7ºC / 24.0ºC .


----------



## joselamego (16 Out 2017 às 22:42)

A chuva deverá estar chegar interior norte e centro ...no litoral já está chover. ...para apagar e tirar o cheiro dos incêndios.  ..

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## invent (16 Out 2017 às 23:49)

Continua a fumaceira, incrível, mas que dia.
Neste momento houve-se a sirene de Mangualde a tocar, enfim, estes fogos só vão ser apagados quando começar a chover.


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2017 às 00:08)

Acho que em Figueiró (5km a Oeste de Viseu) já chove, há relatos nesse sentido!!!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:14)

Nickname disse:


> Acho que em Figueiró (5km a Oeste de Viseu) já chove, há relatos nesse sentido!!!


Sim chuva vai cair no interior norte e centro a partir 1/ 2 h da manhã ...para apagar incêndios se Deus quiser ....

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Out 2017 às 00:15)

Continuo com tudo fechado. Fui apenas à varanda averiguar se já podia abrir tudo para refrescar a casa mas o fumo e o cheiro horríveis obrigam-me a manter tudo fechado. Claro que tenho a casa quente. Finalmente tenho TV, mas telefone fixo e Internet/wifi, ainda nada. Enfim.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:16)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Continuo com tudo fechado. Fui apenas à varanda averiguar se já podia abrir tudo para refrescar a casa mas o fumo e o cheiro horríveis obrigam-me a manter tudo fechado. Claro que tenho a casa quente. Finalmente tenho TV, mas telefone fixo e Internet/wifi, ainda nada. Enfim.


Daqui 1 h ou 2 h já deverá começar chover todo interior do pais 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Out 2017 às 00:17)

joselamego disse:


> Daqui 1 h ou 2 h já deverá começar chover todo interior do pais
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Espero bem que sim. Retiraram o aviso amarelo para Viseu...


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:19)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Espero bem que sim. Retiraram o aviso amarelo para Viseu...


Nas 2 horas da madrugada, está previsto chuva pelo nosso IPMA e mesmo minhas aplicações de tempo , todas elas estão prever chuva para tua zona, Viseu, vila real, etc 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 00:43)

ainda sem chuva por aqui
a madrugada promete ser animada


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:44)

huguh disse:


> ainda sem chuva por aqui
> a madrugada promete ser animada


A chuva está prevista a partir das 2 h manhã 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Out 2017 às 00:54)

Não acredito muito... se no litoral está a falhar...


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 00:59)

VILA REAL disse:


> Não acredito muito... se no litoral está a falhar...


Todas as apps de tempo ou mesmo o IPMA no acompanhamento e previsão hora a hora não acredito que falhem redondamente para interior norte e centro ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Out 2017 às 01:05)

joselamego disse:


> Todas as apps de tempo ou mesmo o IPMA no acompanhamento e previsão hora a hora não acredito que falhem redondamente para interior norte e centro ...
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


Dou um exemplo... o freemeteo diz que está a chover... mas nem em sonhos!!!!
Espero estar enganado mas não me parece que pingue nas próximas horas.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:10)

VILA REAL disse:


> Dou um exemplo... o freemeteo diz que está a chover... mas nem em sonhos!!!!
> Espero estar enganado mas não me parece que pingue nas próximas horas.


Eu espero não estar enganado ...vai chover aí de madrugada. ..depois dá me o feedback...também quero chuva para toda essa zona para pagar incêndios e cheiros ....todas apps e mesmo o windy , IPMA, etc , todas estão prever chuva para madrugada 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 01:18)

a melhor aplicação que podemos ter é o radar do IPMA

https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp

chuva vem a caminho de certeza.. agora se é muita ou pouca só durante a madrugada se verá


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 01:21)

huguh disse:


> a melhor aplicação que podemos ter é o radar do IPMA
> 
> https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp
> 
> chuva vem a caminho de certeza.. agora se é muita ou pouca só durante a madrugada se verá


A caminho do interior ela está, agora falta saber a quantidade....mas alguma vai cair 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Out 2017 às 01:33)

Caem as primeiras pingas de chuva por aqui! 


Temperatura nos 20.0°C.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Out 2017 às 02:18)

Fui à varanda ver como paravam as modas no exacto momento em que começaram a cair umas pingas. Por enquanto não é chover. Para além disso, também vi um clarão e ouvi um trovão a média distância. Daí para cá, mais nada.


----------



## keipha (17 Out 2017 às 02:22)

Finalmente já chove. Com trovoada á mistura.

Enviado do meu A0001 através de Tapatalk


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Out 2017 às 02:32)

Por cá a pasmaceira continua.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Out 2017 às 02:47)

A chuva continua a cair. Chuva que já deve estar a ocorrer na zona dos incêndios da Sertã/Oleiros e Lousã, pois parece que ambos já estão em fase de resolução. 

Para quem via as chamas aproximar-se de suas casas imagino a alegria ao ver esta chuva começar a cair. 

Temperatua em queda acentuada. Está agora nos 16.4°C.


----------



## VILA REAL (17 Out 2017 às 03:22)

Já chove em Vila Real!!!!!!!!


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 03:27)

VILA REAL disse:


> Já chove em Vila Real!!!!!!!!


Até que enfim...iupiiii...chegou atrasada mas veio!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Albifriorento (17 Out 2017 às 10:57)

Bons dias.

Não dei por nada, mas que choveu esta noite, lá isso choveu, pois o piso está molhado.

Por agora, sol cortado por nuvens altas, e uma temperatura agradável até mesmo para se andar com uma camisola.

EDIT: Muito fumo .


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia. 13,2mm de acumulado durante a noite. Por agora sol  . Vamos aguardar pela noite..

16.8ºC // 70%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 11:52)

Boas ...parece que já nos livramos do gajo ...dei que fazer este verão ,o produto  chegou de noite e veio de pantufas para não fazer barulho...pouca coisa ,céu pouco nublado e vento fraco,com 17.5ºC.


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 12:17)

boas

bem, não dei conta de chuva nenhuma mas que choveu, choveu!
o melhor mesmo foi acordar e ter um dia "normal" sem aquela fumarada e o cheiro a queimado

agora com algum ceu azul e sol!


----------



## CSOF (17 Out 2017 às 12:28)

Por aqui choveu durante a noite 5,6 mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 13:26)

Boas...nuvens baixas a chegar e algum vento,com 19.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 14:50)

Boas ...vento de SSW,sol a querer aquecer ,com 20.6ºC.


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2017 às 19:10)

Reinício da chuva fraca a moderada por aqui


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 19:11)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Reinício da chuva fraca a moderada por aqui


Fixe!

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Neves (17 Out 2017 às 19:34)

joselamego disse:


> Fixe!
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk



Ainda hoje ardeu mais um barracão de lenha aqui ao fundo da rua, e para mais choveu a cântaros durante a madrugada. Mas continuam a surgir "n" reacendimentos durante o dia


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 19:43)

Boas...depois uma tarde com céu mais limpo,agora em aumento de nuvens,a chuva ainda está longe ,com 17.2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (17 Out 2017 às 19:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Ainda hoje ardeu mais um barracão de lenha aqui ao fundo da rua, e para mais choveu a cântaros durante a madrugada. Mas continuam a surgir "n" reacendimentos durante o dia



Espero que esta noite com a chuva que poderá cair, termine esses reacendimentos!


----------



## huguh (17 Out 2017 às 19:58)

já chove por aqui!


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2017 às 20:22)

Aqui a chuva teima em passar a serra. Pelo radar vê-se bem isso. Vamos aguardar a parte mais forte da linha de instabilidade.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (17 Out 2017 às 21:54)

Precipitação até às 21h

Cidade: *15.4mm*
Aeródromo: *16.9mm*

Nada mau para começar!!!
Continua a chover de maneira fraca.


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2017 às 21:59)

Começou agora a cair um chuvisco que mal molha. Deve ser o início de uma boa carrada 
15.4°C // 61%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 22:17)

Boas...continua tudo calmo ,só ainda nublado ,com 16.1ºC e vento fraco.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 20.8ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## JCARL (17 Out 2017 às 22:20)

Já pinga em Vila Velha de Ródão!


----------



## Bajorious (17 Out 2017 às 22:55)

Aguaceiros mais robustos ja molham o chão neste momento. Venha a parte mais forte.. 

15.1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Out 2017 às 23:03)

Boas...já pinga,vai chegando devagar,com 15.5ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Out 2017 às 00:37)

Aguaceiros fracos.
14.6ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2017 às 00:47)

Chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## Mr. Neves (18 Out 2017 às 02:00)

Chuva muito forte agora.


----------



## karkov (18 Out 2017 às 03:05)

Sério? 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2017 às 05:30)

Precipitação de ontem:

Cidade: *18.1mm*
Aeródromo: *19.5mm*

Hoje já vai novamente acumulando bem
Cidade: *8.4mm* (até às 4h)
Aeródromo: *16.9mm* (até às 5h)


----------



## dahon (18 Out 2017 às 10:18)

Nickname disse:


> Precipitação de ontem:
> 
> Cidade: *18.1mm*
> Aeródromo: *19.5mm*
> ...



Só peca por tardia. A situação da barragem de Fagilde e do abastecimento de água já era muito critico. Esperemos que tenha aliviado um pouco. 
Mas infelizmente ainda está longe de estar resolvido.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Out 2017 às 11:12)

Bom dia. Choveu mas pouco, apenas 11.4mm. 

Agora céu nublado, com 13.3ºC.


----------



## Nickname (18 Out 2017 às 11:52)

*42.1mm* até agora no aeródromo, soma dos acumulados de ontem e hoje.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2017 às 14:36)

Boas ...a por aqui passou a meio da noite,e mais alguma pelas 8h da manhã ,parou nos 10.0mm,de resto sol e nuvens e algum vento,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## huguh (18 Out 2017 às 15:37)

belo aguaceiro moderado que caiu agora!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2017 às 19:12)

Boas...meio nublado e vai refrescando ,com 15.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (18 Out 2017 às 22:21)

Boas...mais fresco ,com céu limpo e vento fraco,com 13.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.0ºC / 19.0ºC e 10.0mm.


----------



## Bajorious (18 Out 2017 às 23:58)

Boas.
Céu pouco nublado.
12.1ºC // 63%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2017 às 11:40)

Boas ...meio nublado e vento fraco,chuva foi-se ,com 16.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2017 às 13:18)

Boas,céu mais nublado ,com 17.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Dan (19 Out 2017 às 13:31)

Segue a estação seca por aqui, mas o dia de hoje tem sido bem fresco. Nevoeiro pela manhã e depois céu nublado com alguns chuviscos. Ao meio dia apenas 9ºC, algo que já não se observava há muitos meses por aqui. Por agora 11,5ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## huguh (19 Out 2017 às 14:13)

por aqui chuviscou fraco há pouco, mas durou poucos minutos, nem deu para molhar o chão


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2017 às 14:48)

Boas...tudo igual,só nublado e algum vento de WSW,com 17.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2017 às 19:26)

Boas...o dia acabar com o céu mais limpo ,com 16.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Nickname (19 Out 2017 às 21:20)

Começou a chover!!!


----------



## ALBIMETEO (19 Out 2017 às 21:59)

Boas...céu meio nublado e vento fraco,com 16.3ºC...não se mexe.

Dados de hoje 9.8ºC / 18.0ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (19 Out 2017 às 22:35)

Céu pouco nublado. Bem fresco lá fora...

14.8ºC // 85%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 11:03)

Boas...nevoeiro muito ...chuva...pouca ,chuva molha parvos ,é uma fartura ,com 17.5ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 12:12)

Boas...nevoeiro e a chuva fraquinha...foi-se ,só nublado por nuvens baixas ,com 18.5ºC.


----------



## Norther (20 Out 2017 às 13:51)

Aqui vai chovendo, chuva miudinha mas molha bem


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 14:01)

Boas...tapou e voltou a chuva miudinha ,com 18.8ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 15:26)

Boas,tapado e vai chuviscando,com 19.3ºC...máxima de momento,de vai nos 2.0mm.


----------



## Nickname (20 Out 2017 às 16:34)

Pouca chuva hoje
Entre *2 *e* 3mm* nas estações ipma e amadoras(wunderground) da zona.

Nelas já vai em mais de 10mm.


----------



## Bajorious (20 Out 2017 às 16:40)

16.6°C
Chuva miudinha, já nao é mau. 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 16:50)

Boas...já com abertas e sem chuva,sol e quente,é com este que vamos contar nos próximos dias ,com 20.2ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Boas...acabou de cair um forte,aumentou para 3.0mm,ainda uma temperatura suave com 20.0ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 19:12)

Boas...ainda muita nuvem de passagem,com 19.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (20 Out 2017 às 21:42)

Boas...nublado e sem frio,com 18.1ºC e ventio muito fraco.

Dados de hoje 15.9ºC / 20.2ºC e 3.0mm.


----------



## huguh (21 Out 2017 às 01:10)

bela chuvada que está a cair agora


----------



## ALBIMETEO (21 Out 2017 às 22:12)

Boas,madrugada chuviscou...parou no 1.0mm,manhã foi nublada e a tarde foi para limpar ,estamos já resumidos até ao fim do mês sem chuva ,esta m****  não têm mesmo vontade mudar,estamos lichados pessoal ...não há melhoras ,com 14.0ºC...mínima do dia,vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Bajorious (21 Out 2017 às 22:17)

Dia com algumas nuvens e vento moderado.
Por agora estão 13.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Out 2017 às 00:53)

Desce bem... 12.3ºC


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2017 às 09:23)

Esta manhã, um pouco de geada nos carros mais expostos aqui na rua. 

Valores já próximo de 0ºC em algumas estações aqui da região. A minha mínima foi de 3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2017 às 10:37)

Boas ...voltamos há secura total,vento fresco de NNE e seco ,com 15.6ºC.

Dados de ontem 13.5ºC / 21.3ºC e 1.0mm.


----------



## Dan (22 Out 2017 às 12:24)

Ainda alguma geada nas sombras, ÀS 10h.








As cores deste final de outubro.





Por agora céu limpo e 12ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2017 às 20:01)

Boas...continuamos sequinhos ,com 15.1ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (22 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Boas...já com vento de NNE moderado,com 16.4ºC.

Dados de hoje 10.9ºC / 21.6ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (22 Out 2017 às 22:11)

Céu limpo. Vento fraco.
15.0ºC // 47%hr


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2017 às 11:51)

Boas ...mais uma semana de enchurrada do turra ...cada vez pior ,com 19.7ºC e sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2017 às 17:10)

Boas ...é só palha e moscas a chatear ,secura total ,com 22.7ºC e sol quente .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2017 às 20:40)

Boas...noite calma sem vento,com 18.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (23 Out 2017 às 21:52)

Boas...continua a noite calma ,com 18.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 12.9ºC / 22.9ºC.


----------



## Albifriorento (24 Out 2017 às 16:53)

Boas.

E o verão continua por aqui. Por agora, temperatura agradável, a rodar os 23/24ºC, céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Bajorious (24 Out 2017 às 21:12)

18.5°C, céu limpo, sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y625-U21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (24 Out 2017 às 22:40)

Boas...mais um dia contar para a secura total ,hoje o dia foi passado há beira mar ,por Peniche...estava perigoso por lá,sol quente e ar quente,não havia brisa,fui para almoçar e acabei por jantar tambem ,uma 1h 45m de viagem,já cá estou ,lá fora com 16.3ºC e sem vento.

Dados de hoje 14.2ºC / 25.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2017 às 14:39)

Boas ...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,sol quente e vento seco ,com 25.7ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2017 às 16:46)

Boas...hoje mais ,com 25.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2017 às 19:38)

Boas...mais um final dia calmo,com 19.9ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (25 Out 2017 às 21:46)

Boas...a noite continua calma,com 18.5ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.4ºC / 26.4ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2017 às 10:48)

Boas...mais um dia a contar para a desgraça ...seca ,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2017 às 12:44)

Boas... turra vai aquecendo ,sol doentio e ar seco,com 23.4ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2017 às 17:36)

Boas...tarde  e muita poeira no ar ,com 25.7ºC e sem vento .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2017 às 18:32)

Boas...mais um final de dia calmo...nada se mexe ,com 22.8ºC...a descer bem.


----------



## invent (26 Out 2017 às 20:25)

WTF, parece que a lua hoje está diferente.
Estão de momento 21 graus, ligeira brisa.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (26 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Boas...já com vento fraco de NNE,temperatura subiu,com 21.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.3ºC / 26.2ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (26 Out 2017 às 23:47)

Boas. Incrível como a temperatura subiu 1,5 graus na última meia hora.. 

21.7ºC // 32%hr


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Out 2017 às 08:01)

Bom dia, por aqui tudo calmo, paisagem de luto  e 7,7ºC de momento


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 10:35)

Boas ...máxima prevista 31.0ºC ,noite quente ,já vai nos 23.4ºC e sol doentio .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 12:19)

Boas ...pressão em alta,sol doentio ,com 26.3ºC...já começou a disparar .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 13:05)

Boas ...sem piedade ,com 27.7ºC .


----------



## dahon (27 Out 2017 às 14:14)

Neste momento em Viseu temos condições potencialmente perigosas para incêndios.
Temperatura: 30.1ºC > 30
Hr: 25% <30
Vento: 25 Km/h mas com rajadas acima dos 30 km/h e a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 14:20)

Boas ...a meter dô lá fora,com 29.2ºC .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 20:04)

Boas...noite de verão ,com 25.2ºC e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Manmarlopes (27 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Boas, por aqui calor com máxima de 32,2°C, de momento 16,5°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bajorious (27 Out 2017 às 21:53)

23.9ºC // <20%hr  
Tudo isto numa noite de final de Outubro... que vergonha este clima.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (27 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Boas...algum vento de NNE e seco,temperatura ainda em alta,com 23.7ºC...parece verão .

Dados de hoje 18.6ºC / 29.4ºC .


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2017 às 07:57)

Bom dia, céu limpo com 7,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Serrano (28 Out 2017 às 11:15)

14.4°C no Sarzedo, em mais um dia de sol...


----------



## Manmarlopes (28 Out 2017 às 14:03)

Boas, 27,3°C com muito sol

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2017 às 19:16)

Boas...mais um dia  e seco ,mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,de momento já com vento de NNE  seco,com 23.3ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2017 às 20:45)

Boas...vento de NNE vai refrescando,com 21.5ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Boas,vai descendo,com 20.3ºC 23%HR.

Dados de hoje 18.2ºC / 28.1ºC .


----------



## Bajorious (28 Out 2017 às 22:42)

Mais uma noite calma, quente e seca.
21.3ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2017 às 06:30)

Bom dia, ontem máxima de 28,2°C, hoje 5,3°C atual

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (29 Out 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia.

Mínimas a variar entre 2ºC e 4ºC nas várias estações aqui próximas.

No meu sensor 4,4ºC de mínima, com 6,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 09:32)

Boas ...sol a perder de vista...nunca mais saimos deste panorama ,mais um dia secura total ,com 19.7ºC...prometido .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 11:07)

Boas...sol bastante ,temperatura normal ,com 22.1ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 12:51)

Boas...vai subindo,24.3ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2017 às 12:56)

Boas, por aqui 26,1°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 14:43)

Boas...mais alta,com 25.0ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2017 às 16:10)

Boas, máxima de 28,5°C, atual 26,0°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 17:17)

Boas...mais um final dia de calmo...sem vento ,com 23.8ºC.


----------



## Serrano (29 Out 2017 às 17:55)

16ºC no Sarzedo, após uma máxima de 21ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 18:32)

Boas...já algum vento de NNE e seco,com 21.7ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (29 Out 2017 às 19:06)

Boas, 15,6°C sem vento.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 21:03)

Boas...vento mais moderado de NNE e seco,com 19.3ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (29 Out 2017 às 21:45)

Boas.
Início de noite um pouco mais fresco que ontem. Neste momento com 18.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Out 2017 às 21:51)

Boas...vento mais fresco de NNE,com 18.6ºC.

Dados de hoje 15.3ºC / 25.4ºC.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia, manhã fresquinha com 3,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (30 Out 2017 às 08:43)

Bom dia, manhã  com 3,7°C - Em Alvega , Abrantes


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2017 às 11:39)

Boas ...mais fresco já têmos...só falta vir a ,mas ainda é só para o mês que vêm ...mais um dia a contar para a secura total ,com 20.3ºC e vento seco de NNE.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2017 às 14:46)

Boa tarde para se andar na rua ,turra sem incomodar ,com 21.1ºC...muito bom .


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2017 às 18:53)

Boas ...hoje já foi ambiente há Outono...só falta a ,se não nôs enganarem ,parece vir a caminho ,com 18.2ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## Manmarlopes (30 Out 2017 às 19:44)

Boas,  estão 13,8°C, mínima de hoje 3,5°C e máxima de 26,1°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2017 às 20:54)

Vento fraco e com 16.7ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (30 Out 2017 às 21:55)

Boas. O vento forte dos últimos dias já abrandou. De momento 16.4ºC // 47%hr.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (30 Out 2017 às 21:56)

Boas...noite calma ,com 16.1ºC.

Dados de hoje 13.2ºC / 21.9ºC.


----------



## Bajorious (31 Out 2017 às 00:18)

Vai baixando.. 15.6ºC


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2017 às 07:39)

Bom dia, 5,0°C com céu limpo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (31 Out 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia.

Uma das estações aqui perto teve a primeira mínima negativa da temporada (-1ºC), nas restantes, mínimas entre 0ºC e 3ºC.


Por agora 3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2017 às 11:16)

Boas...e acaba o mês em secura total ,vento seco de NNE ,com 19.6ºC.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2017 às 13:57)

Boas ...por cá se continua com o sol quente ,com 21.9ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2017 às 15:39)

Boas...hoje está mais quente ,com 22.3ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2017 às 18:12)

Boas...mais um final de tarde calmo ,com 18.7ºC...vai descendo.


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2017 às 19:45)

Boas, 13,6°C com nuvens altas, halo à volta da lua.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Manmarlopes (31 Out 2017 às 20:25)

Boas, 12,8°C mínima de hoje 3,7°C e máxima de 26,9°C.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI Y530-U00 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ALBIMETEO (31 Out 2017 às 22:06)

Boas...vento fraco,com 16.8ºC.

Dados de hoje 11.5ºC / 22.4ºC.

Chuva do mês 15.0mm.


----------

